# Problems finding the right l14-30 cord



## clande (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi,

I bought a powerboss powered by honda 7000/12000 generator used. I've been looking for a cord to connect it to my house.

According to the manual I found online it needs l14-30 4 prong connectors but looking at the pictures online and comparing them to the plug on my generator (and my house) the tabs appear to be on the wrong side of the prong on both ends of the cord.

I ran across something online that made it sound like the l14-30 standard may have changed a few years ago? Does that seem like a thing?

I'm not sure exactly how old my generator is. It seems like new but the guy I bought it from said it was "a few years old".

And the receptacle on my house is undoubtedly at least 10 years old.

Any thoughts about how to get a cord that fits both my generator and my house?

Here's pics of the house receptacle and the generator receptacle: https://photos.app.goo.gl/QzEQ39T44QhBOM4U2

If you compare them to one of the cords on Amazon you can see that tab's are on the wrong side. Here's an example: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BCOA9Q8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2TKRNSTU1D8TF&psc=1

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Is the one to plug into the generator?

https://www.amazon.com/Leviton-2711-L14-30P-Industrial-Grounding/dp/B00002NATY

It's been about 15 years when I Got a Honda EB11000 and it came with a 50amp twist lock male plug to plug into the generator, I cannot remember the designation. I had an electrician install a double throw switch between my meter and the service panel so I could completely turn off utility power and go to an input for the generator. 

I took that plug to a local electrical supply and they researched and found a panel mount male plug for my inlet, and a matching female plug for my power supply cable 

I rather doubt that a NEMA standard would physically change over the years. If a new physical form was needed it would be given a new designation or standard number.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

What I was saying was that I actually built up the power supply cable for my generator. The connectors do not necessarily have to match as long as you have the correct number of conductors and correct amp rating. Mine do, but I was doing a completely new install and was able to match up everything. 

You might take a picture of your male inlet box and take to an electrical supply and tell them you need a female plug to match, The generator manual should tell what plug you need for it.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

clande said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a powerboss powered by honda 7000/12000 generator used. I've been looking for a cord to connect it to my house.
> 
> ...


If you have a L14 30 on the gen, I believe you would use a L14 30P on the cord to plug in.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I looked at the amazon you had, did not see it until this morning. one of the pictures shows a P and R , plug and receptacle. the R looks like the one on your generator. If you can visualize rotating the blue and gray pics you will see the p & r parts will line up. The p (male) end will fit the receptacle (R or female) on your generator. IF you have a L14-30P input (male) on your house box then the R (female) end will fit over it. 
Be sure to use the shortest possible power cord possible. I think mine is a 6/4 cord about 30 feet for the 50 amp load. I made it to length so I can park the generator under cover of carport and run cord to my power inlet. The shorter the cord the less current drop.


----------

